# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  سورس بازی xo رو کسی داره

## meysam39

سورس بازی xo رو کسی داره
یا یه بازی ساده با C++‎

----------


## Delphi Skyline

من دارم بهم پی ام بده .

----------


## Shahoo_iks

سلام اگه شد بیهر رو سایت

----------

